# PHTLS Skill Stations and Final



## EMT-DIRK (Apr 17, 2011)

This question goes out to really those who have taken this and can share or recall their experiences. Was this a totally difficult feat and the test extremely difficult? Or perhaps was the post exam similar to the pre exam? Thanks you bunch of wee dogs.


----------



## medicstudent101 (Apr 17, 2011)

Easy sauce my friend. B)


----------



## medicRob (Apr 17, 2011)

EMT-DIRK said:


> This question goes out to really those who have taken this and can share or recall their experiences. Was this a totally difficult feat and the test extremely difficult? Or perhaps was the post exam similar to the pre exam? Thanks you bunch of wee dogs.



Not if you pay attention. Pre and Post were identical. Just pay attention during the 3 days of class. Understand things like why electrical shock causes myoglobinuria, The parkland formula, the fluid of choice for burns, the ABCDE assessment, focused trauma assessment, etc. 

I loved my PHTLS class, but mine was taught by the author of the textbook along with 4 other surgeons, so yours might not end up being as in depth and enjoyable. I know Aidey had a horror story in AMLS because of sub-par instructors. Hopefully, your instructors will be fine.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 17, 2011)

If you read the book and paid attention in class, then the tests aren't difficult by any means. The post-exam was really similar to the pre-exam, however, don't think the same questions will be on there. 

As far as the skills station went, during my PHTLS class we were given a trauma scenario with a patient, we were given all of the equipment we needed and we had two partners. We then ran through the scenario, assessed the patient and treated them properly; that was all my skills final was.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 17, 2011)

I bet Rob's class was better than any I've ever been to.  

PHTLS has never been difficult to me.  Straightforward, everybody's here to pass kinda stuff.


----------



## medicRob (Apr 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I bet Rob's class was better than any I've ever been to.
> 
> PHTLS has never been difficult to me.  Straightforward, everybody's here to pass kinda stuff.



I promised Aidey I would find a course for him/her where Dr. Guy was teaching. You can come as well. I will try to have him on the podcast too.


----------



## abckidsmom (Apr 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I promised Aidey I would find a course for him/her where Dr. Guy was teaching. You can come as well. I will try to have him on the podcast too.



Sweet!  AMLS is coming here next month.  I am torn on whether I want to spend my time on it.  I could use the hours, but dude...it sounded like torture when Aidey was in it.


----------



## fast65 (Apr 17, 2011)

medicRob said:


> I promised Aidey I would find a course for him/her where Dr. Guy was teaching. You can come as well.* I will try to have him on the podcast too.*



That would be awesome, the more I read, the more excited I get for the podcast Rob!


----------



## medicRob (Apr 17, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Sweet!  AMLS is coming here next month.  I am torn on whether I want to spend my time on it.  I could use the hours, but dude...it sounded like torture when Aidey was in it.



Only because the instructors were horrible. I try to do all courses like that under MD's or paramedics whose educational background I am pleased with.


----------



## Rocketromz (Oct 12, 2014)

i will be taking phtls this oct 15,2014 wish me luck XD


----------



## MrJones (Oct 12, 2014)




----------

